# Statt 54Mbit/s lieber 125 Mbit/s oder gar mehr?



## guna7 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe imo eine DSL Leitung bei der techn. bedingt ca. 1500 kbit/s ankommen. Ich frage mich nun ob es Sinn macht meinen Router, der 54 Mbit/s macht, durch einen schnelleren mit 125 Mbit/s oder gar mehr zu ersetzten (und den Stick natürlich mit). Ich nutze das Inet meist zum Surfen. Erhöht sich dadurch die Geschwindigkeit beim Surfen oder Downloaden?

Welche Voraussetzungen müssten denn erfüllt sein, damit das überhaupt funzt? Reicht es den Router und den Stick zu ersetzen?


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

Also rechnen wir mal:
Deine Internet Greschwindigkeit: 1500/8 = ca.200kbyt/s=ca.  0.2Megabyte/s
Deine jetzige W-Lan Geschwindigkeit sind ca. 7Megabyte/s
Da ist noch viel Luft für Abzug von Wänden etc.
Ich denke, dass dein W-Lan erst limitiert, wenn dein Internet ca. 20-mal so schnell ist.


----------



## Elkgrin (19. Mai 2010)

Macht keinen Sinn, überlege doch mal:

Du kannst mit nur 1,5MBit Daten aus der Leitung saugen und derzeit mit 54MBit "verteilen". Macht es da Sinn, einen noch schnelleren Verteiler zu installieren, wenn du trotzdem weiterhin nur mit 1,5MBit saugen kannst?

Fürs reine Surfen also völlig unnötig.


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

Sag ich ja, wenn er bei Kabel BW nen 100MBIT/s Vertrag abschließt, dann braucht er nen n-Standart.
Aber sonst lohnt sich das nur lokal.


----------



## guna7 (19. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten! 

Damit wären meine Fragen beantwortet, danke.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Mai 2010)

Bei meiner Leitung 50k kommen über den t-Com Router 20/54Mbit an.
Egal wie weit das Notebook entfernt ist, mehr geht da nicht. Über Lan kommt alles an.

@TE: Ich würde erst bei einer Leitung von 16MBit anfangen, mir über schnelleres WLan Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## guna7 (19. Mai 2010)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Macht keinen Sinn, überlege doch mal:
> 
> Du kannst mit nur 1,5MBit Daten aus der Leitung saugen und derzeit mit 54MBit "verteilen". Macht es da Sinn, einen noch schnelleren Verteiler zu installieren, wenn du trotzdem weiterhin nur mit 1,5MBit saugen kannst?
> 
> Fürs reine Surfen also völlig unnötig.


Hm, ich hab da noch mal nachgedacht: Dann müsste es doch so sein, dass eine Verringerung auf z.B. 24 Mbit/s keine Auswirkung hat, da das immer noch schneller sein müsste als das, was aus der Leitung kommt. Es ist aber spürbar langsamer. Wieso?


----------



## Elkgrin (20. Mai 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab da noch mal nachgedacht: Dann müsste es doch so sein, dass eine Verringerung auf z.B. 24 Mbit/s keine Auswirkung hat, da das immer noch schneller sein müsste als das, was aus der Leitung kommt. Es ist aber spürbar langsamer. Wieso?



54Mbit ist leider nicht gleich 54MBit 

Einerseits gibt es qualitative Unterschiede bei den Adaptern (Hardwarequalität), andererseits sind die wohnlichen Verhältnisse auch ausschlaggebend. Also wo steht der Router, wo das Laptop usw (viele Wände oder Gegenstände zwischen Router > Empfänger?).

Es kann auch eine Einstellung im Router (oder auch AccessPoint genannt) dafür verantwortlich sein. Checke mal den Sendekanal und ändere ihn ggf (glaube geht von 1-15 oder so kA genau). Die Sendeleistung des AP steht auch nicht immer auf 100%, ggf das mal checken.

Theoretisch dürften die 24MBit auch nicht langsamer sein als 54MBit beim surfen, aber wie das in der IT immer so ist (ich hasse sie), sind Theorie und Praxis selten das Gleiche.


----------



## guna7 (20. Mai 2010)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Theoretisch dürften die 24MBit auch nicht langsamer sein als 54MBit beim surfen, aber wie das in der IT immer so ist (ich hasse sie), sind Theorie und Praxis selten das Gleiche.


Im Gegenzug müsste doch das bedeuten, dass wenn ich z.B. 125 Mbit habe trotzdem die Geschwindigkeit höher sein müsste als jetzt. Denn 24 Mbit sind wirklich bei mir langsamer als 54 Mbit.

Naja, der Router (Fritzbox) steht im EG, der Empfänger im 1. OG. Dazwischen ist ne Stahlbetondecke. 

Die Einstellungen muss ich mal checken. Komisch ist allerdings, dass es unter XP besser funzt als unter WIN7.


----------



## Elkgrin (20. Mai 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug müsste doch das bedeuten, dass wenn ich z.B. 125 Mbit habe trotzdem die Geschwindigkeit höher sein müsste als jetzt. Denn 24 Mbit sind wirklich bei mir langsamer als 54 Mbit.
> 
> Naja, der Router (Fritzbox) steht im EG, der Empfänger im 1. OG. Dazwischen ist ne Stahlbetondecke.
> 
> Die Einstellungen muss ich mal checken. Komisch ist allerdings, dass es unter XP besser funzt als unter WIN7.



Dass es mit 24MBit deutlich langsamer ist als mit 54 hat nix mit dem Internet zutun, sondern eher mit dem Rattenschwanz Router -> Laptop. Da wird wohl irgendwie die Sendeleistung gekappt oder sowas.

Am besten saugst du mal eine große Datei bei einem schnellen Server (im 54MBit Modus) und schaust nach, wie hoch die Übertragungsrate ist. Wenn man im Schnitt bei 180 kByte/sec ist, dann bist du schon am Maximum, was die Leitung hergibt.

Aber wenn du wirklich ne Stahlbetondecke dazwischen stehen hast () könnte die Leistung schon beeinträchtigt sein. Aber schau erstmal nach der Übertragungsrate, danach spinnen wir weiter.


----------



## guna7 (20. Mai 2010)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Am besten saugst du mal eine große Datei bei einem schnellen Server (im 54MBit Modus) und schaust nach, wie hoch die Übertragungsrate ist. Wenn man im Schnitt bei 180 kByte/sec ist, dann bist du schon am Maximum, was die Leitung hergibt.


Also bei 54 Mbit bin ich schon bei 180kByte/s. Wenn ich nun bei 24 oder 18 Mbit bin ist es bestimmt geringer, oder? Das muss ich mal testen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.


----------



## Elkgrin (20. Mai 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Also bei 54 Mbit bin ich schon bei 180kByte/s. Wenn ich nun bei 24 oder 18 Mbit bin ist es bestimmt geringer, oder? Das muss ich mal testen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.



Ich nehme mal an, Du bist normalerweise dauerhaft mit 54MBit verbunden. Solange du da die 180kByte hast ist doch alles in Butter. Weil dann würde dir ein schnelleres WLAN wie oben schon gesagt nix bringen, weil schlicht und ergreifend der Anschluss nicht mehr hergibt.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Mai 2010)

54Mbit sind nie 54Mbit 
Ich merke das momentan leidlich... wechsele daher bald auf den n-Standard.
Habe jetzt KDG als Provider und bekomme, klemme ich mich direkt an das Kabelmodem, fluffige 24-30Mbit, was ich vollkommen okay finde. (vorher nur 6Mbit gehabt, allerdings 4mal teurer )

Fritzbox(802.11g/n) ist auf dem Dachboden, weil da auch die TKA ist, welche den S0 von der Fritz bekommt.

Für den ersten Stock habe ich noch einen extra WLAN-Router (802.11g), der den Garten als auch die 1. Etage beliefert.

Im Erdgeschoss (wo ich mein Zimmer habe), ist noch ein Repeater (Fritz! Repeater) @ .11g/n welcher das Signal der FB weiterleitet. (würd ich das des WLAN-Routers nehmen, würde die Bandbreite nochmal halbiert, durch die interne Kommunikation).

Habe effektiv im WLAN über dieses Konstrukt mickrige 10Mbit - und zwar real. Windows zeigt mir aber 54 an 
Windows bezieht das auch immer nur auf den WLAN-Standard und die Signalstärke (klar, die steht durch den Repeater und einer 8dbi-Antenne auf 100%).

Ein weiterer Vorteil von .11n - MIMO, Multiple Inputs, Multiple Outputs.
Du kannst die Antenne in drei Dimensionen "verteilen" - der Datenstrom wird dann über die Antennen gelenkt, die von der Quelle oder Senke das beste Signal bekommen.

Also lohnen würde sich ein Umstieg, wenn Kabel legen nicht/oder nur mit sehr viel Aufwand möglich ist, auf jeden Fall 

Aber vorher gucken, ob nicht noch Nachbar WLANs stören können, dann würde ich eher auf .11a umsteigen, des 5GHz Bandes wegen.
Testen kannst du das am einfachsten mit INSSIDER von Metageek.


----------



## guna7 (20. Mai 2010)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, Du bist normalerweise dauerhaft mit 54MBit verbunden. Solange du da die 180kByte hast ist doch alles in Butter. Weil dann würde dir ein schnelleres WLAN wie oben schon gesagt nix bringen, weil schlicht und ergreifend der Anschluss nicht mehr hergibt.


Komisch ist nur, dass der Seitenaufbau länger dauert je niedriger die Geschwindigkeit ist (z.B. 18 statt 54 Mbit)


----------



## 7network (20. Mai 2010)

Schneller ist besser.
Die neuen Router nach dem n-Standard haben auch eine höhere Reichweite. Daher kann man bei gleicher Entfernung (Router<->Rechner) mit einer besseren Performance rechnen.
Was aber noch gar nicht gesagt wurde: Ein Router kann ja auch mit mehreren Endgeräten (Rechner, Notebook, IP-Cam, Server, NAS, TV-Streamingbox...) betrieben werden. Die Verbindung zwischen diesen Endgeräten profitiert natürlich sofort von der besseren Geschwindigkeit. (Kopieren von Dateien von einem PC auf den anderen, Übertragung von Multimedia von einer Netzwerkfestplatte etc...)


----------



## guna7 (20. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt mal einen Test gemacht: Die Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung sagt mir 54 Mbit/s, der Monitor der Fritzbox sagt 36 Mbit/s. Was soll ich nun glauben?

Allerdings lief ein Probedownload mit ca. 180KB/s.

Nun bin ich total verwirrt. 

Ach übrigens: Der Seitenaufbau ist mal wieder quälend langsam.


----------



## HeNrY (20. Mai 2010)

Hast du meinen Post gelesen? *rolleyes*


----------



## guna7 (20. Mai 2010)

Ja schon aber so ganz schlau werde ich daraus nicht. Du meinst also, wenn schon umsteigen, dann auf den N-Standard? Im übrigen sendet doch der 11n auch auf 5GHz, oder nicht?


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Mai 2010)

Mensch Jungs, das ist ja mal eine Sache. Das sind Funkgeräte Fakt ist, das aus deiner Leitung mit 1500 gar nicht mehr als die schon angesprochenen 180 kommen können! Soweit klar?! 54 reichen in JEDEM Fall dafür locker aus, selbst wenns nur mit 10 funken würde. Wurde hier ja auch schon mit anderen Worten erwähnt. Mehr bringt dir nur was, wenn du noch andere Daten überträgst, was weiß ich, von Rechner a nach b ohne Internet. 

Warum dein Internet langsamer wird, liegt mutmaßlich an der zu geringen Feldstärke *denk* 

Kannst du ausprobieren, wenn du in Sichtweite des Routers bist und dann mal den Standard umschaltest. Wenn dann alles noch gleich ist, dann ist es die zu schwache Feldstärke. ABER es ist wichtig, das dein Eindruck nicht nur subjektiv ist, das es "langsamer" wird. Spielen ja auch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Zugriffe (gleichzeige) auf die Seite, die du besuchst, Nachbarn die an deinem Kasten mithängen (in der Straße) und was weiß ich alles. Wenn aber das langsamer werden devinitiv mit dem veringern der Leistung zu tun hat, kann es fast nur noch am bescheiden Nutzsignal liegen. ABER dagegen gibt es auch logischerweise Maßnahmen


----------



## guna7 (21. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> ABER dagegen gibt es auch logischerweise Maßnahmen


Welche könntest du da empfehlen?


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Mai 2010)

Auf die Frage habe ich doch eigentlich nur gewartet  Weil erstmal solltest du dir sicher sein, das es daran liegen sollte. Auch und gerade bei 5 GHz wirst du meiner Meinung nach ähnliche Probleme haben können ... 

Ein klein wenig Theorie, was meine Aussage untermauern soll. Funkwellen breiten sich quasi optisch aus. Das soll heißen, sie reichen soweit wie du gucken kannst (das ist das Minimum!) Der Zentimeter bereich, in dem unsere WLANS angesiedelt sind, sind zudem noch sehr anfällig gegenüber Störeinflüssen. Manchmal reicht nur ein Großer Schrank zwischen dem Router und dem Endgerät. Bei weiteren Verbindungen reicht es auch, wenn sich jemand zwischen (die erdachte Linie) der Antennen begibt. Was passiert wenn solch ein Hinderniss auftaucht oder von anfang an da ist? Richtig, die Geschwindigkeit nimmt merklich ab.

Naja, was kann man nun tun?! *ICH* würde als erstes mit Antennen rumexperementieren. Was ist ein Sender/Empänger, der noch so gut sein kann, ohne Antenne? Genau, nüscht. 

Ein Fall-Beispiel: Ein Haus, im ersten Erdgeschoss der Router. Dieser soll eine Verbindung zu einem Client herstellen. Besonderheit hier, abgesehen davon, das die Antennen sich nicht direkt sehen können, das Haus ist mit Glaswolle gedammt, welche eine nette "Alufolie" haben. Die Fenster sind Metallbedampft. Der Tod für Funkwellen. Der Client steht auf demselben Grundstück, aber außerhalb des Hauses. In einem Raum, der Ebenfalls mit Glaswolle ausgestattet ist. Selbst viele andere Funkgeräte empfangen da unten kaum etwas ... Die Funkstrecke beträgt etwa 50m Luftlinie. Originalantennen vom Router und Netzwerkarte mit Omiantenne. KEIN Empfang. Kleine selbsgebaute Styropor Richtantenne auf Router und Client. Empfang ist da, aber sehr bescheidene Datenrate. Omniantenne des Clients an der Dachkante befestigt, Datenrate steigt etwas. Aber nicht zufriedestellend. Dosenantenne am Client, Datenrate steigt merklich. Ist aber sehr sehr Wetterfühlig. Wenn Regen, dann tanzt die Datenrate ohne Ende ... Richtantenne aus "professioneller" Fertigung an den Client und siehe da, der Datendurchsatz ist so wie er sein soll. So funkt derjenige nun seit etwa 5 Monaten und es kam keine beschwerde. Datendurchsatz mit seiner Leitung etwa 300 KBits und das ist doch recht annehmbar. 

Füe dich vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben. Aber mit den Styrophorantennen würd ich schon mal rumexperementieren und wenn´s eben nur am Router ist. Kostet dich nichts an Material und der Aufwand ist vergleichsweise gering, eben nur etwas Zeit zum probieren.


----------



## midnight (21. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Funkwellen breiten sich quasi optisch aus.


Hu, das darfst du aber keinem Physiker erzählen  Deine Aussage stimmt am Ende zwar, aber mit den Begriffen wäre ich seeehr vorsichtig 

Fakt ist, wie du auch schon geschrieben hast, dass sich die Wellen leicht abschirmen lassen. Übrigens liegt die Wellenlänge von dem 2,5 GHz-Kram so um 8 cm wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Richtantennen mögen für einen Client ganz nett sein, sollens aber mehrere werden wird das haarig.

so far


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Mai 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Hu, das darfst du aber keinem Physiker erzählen  Deine Aussage stimmt am Ende zwar, aber mit den Begriffen wäre ich seeehr vorsichtig



Yeah, ich weiß. Mit meinem Handfunkgerät, mit 500 Miliwatt komm ich auf 2m auch 8000 KM weit, laut Phyikern. Im Weltall, wo nichts dazwischen ist. Toll! Wann bin ich mal im All unterwegs Realitätsnah sind vieleicht 1 oder 2 KM in der Stadt ... Aber das nur am Rande. 



midnight schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wie du auch schon geschrieben hast, dass sich die Wellen leicht abschirmen lassen. Übrigens liegt die Wellenlänge von dem 2,5 GHz-Kram so um 8 cm wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Naja, eher sinds 12cm , aber Nahe dran.



midnight schrieb:


> Richtantennen mögen für einen Client ganz nett sein, sollens aber mehrere werden wird das haarig.
> 
> so far



Hier hast du wiederrum nicht ganz unrecht. Allerdings Weisen die Antennen ja auch Nebenkeulen auf. Wie stark, wo und mit welche Reichweite kann man nur im Test feststellen. Wenn du dich zum Beispiel imselben Raum aufhälst, auch wenn du nicht in der Hauptstrahlrichtung bist, spielt das eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Im Nebenraum mag es auch noch gehen. Zumal es ja auch verschiedene Arten von Richtantennen gibt, wo der Öffnungswinkel mal größer (für geringe Reichweiten und ungenaue Ausrichtung -> mehrere Clients) und eben mal kleiner ist (für Richtfunkstrecken, wo die Antennen genau aufeinander ausgerichtet sind).


----------



## guna7 (21. Mai 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aber mit den *Styrophorantennen *würd ich schon mal rumexperementieren und wenn´s eben nur am Router ist. Kostet dich nichts an Material und der Aufwand ist vergleichsweise gering, eben nur etwas Zeit zum probieren.


Man muss ich blöd sein. Keine Ahnung, was du damit meinst. Hast du mal nen Link oder was ähnliches?


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Mai 2010)

Die 0-Euro-Antenne - heise Netze für weitere Anreize kannst du ja selbst eine Suchmaschiene deiner Wahl quälen 

Und hier mal noch direkt ein Bild, sowas haste bestimmt schon mal gesehen. Induktive Kopplung halt, aber funktioniert. Man sollte halt nur GANZ genau die Abmessungen beachten, weil eben JEDER Milimeter zählt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufbau der Elemente erfolgt  vorzugsweise aus Kupferdraht  mit einem Durchmesser von 1mm, entsprechend einem Querschnitt von 0,75mm2,  wie er in der  Elektroinstallation gelegentlich Verwendung findet. Die Längen der  Elemente (von links  nach rechts in mm) 50 - 51 - 51.5 - 52 - 53 - Strahler - 60, sowie die  Abstände  zwischen den Elementen (v.l.n.r. Mitte-Mitte in mm) 34 - 31 - 26 - 22 - 9  - 25  beschreiben diese Antenne komplett. Der quadratische 15mm  Hartschaumstrang dient  den Elementen als Träger und gleichzeitig als Befestigung am eingebauten   Antennen-Strahler des WLAN-Routers. Der Träger ließe sich auch aus  anderen  Schaumstoffen oder ähnlich gut isolierenden Materialien, wie z.B.  Balsa-Holz,  fertigen. Ferner ist auch die Verwendung anderer Drahtstärken für die  Elemente  möglich, setzt jedoch eine Korrektur der Elementlängen voraus. So sind  die  Elemente bei Verwendung dickerer Drähte in ihrer Gesamtlänge etwas zu  kürzen,  und zwar für 1,5mm2 Draht um ca. 1mm sowie für 2,5mm2  Draht um ca. 2mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Elementlängen und Abstände dieser  Antenne  lehnen sich in ihrem Grunddesign an Günther Hochs Hochleistungs-Yagis  an. Dieser weist einen Gewinn von 9,7dBD  (11,8dBi) aus.


 *Der Praxisbetrieb  zeigt eine  Anhebung der Link-Qualität von wackeligen 55% auf stabile 94%, wobei die   Datenrate in den höchsten Modus von 54Mbps schaltet. *​


----------



## HeNrY (21. Mai 2010)

Styroporantenne


----------



## guna7 (21. Mai 2010)

@ TheRammbock: Vielen Dank, das werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren bevor ich mir für teures Geld neue Geräte kaufe. Bisher habe ich von einer solchen Antenne noch nie gehört! 


Ganz speziell bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei HeNrY für den sehr hilfreichen und konstruktiven Beitrag.


----------

